# Jobs in Rome.



## sully1990 (May 26, 2010)

Hi.
I'm new to this forum, and was wondering if anyone knew how easy it would be for an English person to find a job in Rome. I will hopefully be moving in 18 months after finishing Uni and just want to know if it is easy or not to find a job such as a barman, waiter etc whilst setting myself up there. Any help would be very appreciated, thanks!


----------



## fab (Apr 10, 2010)

sully1990 said:


> Hi.
> how easy it would be for an English person to find a job in Rome. want to know if it is easy or not to find a job such as a barman, waiter etc
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------

